# Heres something you don't see too much anymore



## John F

I hate packing peanuts



Renwal Visible Chassis




So far all I've got built is the frame and some of the front suspension


----------



## scottnkat

Cool - I always wanted that when I was a kid, but never got it.


----------



## Dave621955

Are you going to scratch build a car for that? I to remember those but could never get one. Nice find!


----------



## John F

Dave621955 said:


> Are you going to scratch build a car for that?


 
No, but I got a visible v8 engine that will bolt right up to it !


----------



## aussiecylon

Am I seeing that right?? Does it say on the box "over 3 feet long"? Sitting on your oven, I guess it is...so what scale is that?? (apart from "freaking huge") awesome project...:thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

I've heard of these, BUT NEVER seen one, WHAT scale is that!?

NICE FIND! AND your Semi-Local to me!


----------



## harpooner54

The model is 1/4 scale- which means that a scale foot would be 3 inches.
This is 2 times as large as the Big Deuce from Monogram which is 1/8 scale.

-David


----------



## John F

Yes it is 1/4 scale, I think it may even be longer that 3 feet.
Since those pics I got front and rear suspension done. The kit has a few missing parts so I had to get creative.
Will try to post some more pics later today if I can.


----------



## Skymnky261

That is soo cool,,Ive never seen this one,,what a great score on this,,you could almost build a functioning mtr + drive train and let the grand kids drive it around the living room! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## John F

I took some time off yesterday from snow shoveling to work on the model 





Working Master Cylinder.


Working transmission with shiftable gears.


Rear axle with differential.


The kit came with one working wheel cylinder, but the seals are all dried up so I can't fill it up, also I'm missing a couple small parts for the brake system on that wheel, not sure yet how I'm going to proceed.




Working brake and clutch pedals.


Working steering wheel.


Working front suspension.


----------



## Paper Hollywood

I ran across that online once and have lusted ever since. It's on my model bucket list. I'll be very interested to see how it works out to put a non-included engine on it. I suppose it shouldn't be too hard to fit. I hope you can connect the moving parts so the engine can move, too. Lotsa luck with this one.


----------



## John F

Paper Hollywood said:


> I ran across that online once and have lusted ever since. It's on my model bucket list. I'll be very interested to see how it works out to put a non-included engine on it. I suppose it shouldn't be too hard to fit. I hope you can connect the moving parts so the engine can move, too. Lotsa luck with this one.


 there's a couple on ebay right now, but they are real pricey.

The visible chassis and the visible v8 were designed to bolt together. There was even a deluxe edition with both models in the same box, sold for a whopping $29 dollars when new.


----------



## -Hemi-

DAMN!!!!!!! This means this chassis would hold my Testors clear 426 HEMI! as its 1/4 scale..... This size would be 1/4th the size of the real thing, meaning 4 inches (1:1), would equal 1 inch! As I know it, the bore size of a 426 HEMI, is 4.25 inches. And in the model the diameter of the cylinder is just over 1 inch THAT would be a GREAT addition to add one of those engines too, EVEN the "Hawk Models 1/4 scale Hemi would fit any of the 3 of them!


----------



## John F

Hemi, I have that clear 426 Hemi kit, once I get the wheels on I will set it in place and see what it looks like.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Haven't seen one of these in...forever! Super curious to see it with the engine. Nice work so far!


----------



## -Hemi-

John,
THATS AWESOME! I got 2 of the Testor Clear Hemi's and 4 of the Hawk Die cast ones....I'd LOVE to find a frame like this to add one of them to it for a display but GAWD the price on ebay is shuttering.......


----------



## John F

-Hemi- said:


> GAWD the price on ebay is shuttering.......


 You ain't kiddin, I had to buy 2 of them to get 1 almost complete
kit. 
When it is finished the leftover parts are going back on ebay.


----------



## -Hemi-

I'd merely LOVE to get a "clear" transmission to go behind ONE of my Clear Testors Hemi's but........... WOW what a cost these things are HOLY CRAP! I paid $1,200 for my REAL 1:1 '67 truck!


----------



## John F

I have an extra clear transmission, but the shaft that connects it to the clutch is missing.
If your interested pm me.
John


----------



## BWolfe

The kid in me wants one of those, the reasoning adult in me says, where the devil are you going to put it? It is nearly as large as the go-cart I had as a kid.

Excellent work on this so far, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## John F

BWolfe said:


> The kid in me wants one of those, the reasoning adult im me says, where the devil are you going to put it? It is nearly as large as the go-cart I had as a kid.
> 
> Excellent work on this so far, keep the pictures coming.


 Thanks, since those pics were posted I've got the wheels on and the visible v8 mounted, it's pretty much done except for wiring up the battery box, but I've been too busy shoveling snow to take any new pics.

I'm gonna hafta hang another shelf 'cause right now I got no place to put it !


----------



## SteveR

I had one of those as a kid, but was too young to appreciate it. And yes, it's scattered to the four winds. (sigh)


----------



## John F

Sorry its been so long. Had to buy a new TV stand so I made sure it was big enough to put the model on.

here it is with the visible v8 mounted




And just for scale here it is with my 1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## -Hemi-

-GAWD that thing is NIIIICE but HUGE at the same time!

NICE work!


----------



## -Hemi-

-I just got to ask, does the drive shaft andtransmission actually "function" like a real one? but in slo-mo?


----------



## John F

-Hemi- said:


> -I just got to ask, does the drive shaft andtransmission actually "function" like a real one? but in slo-mo?



Yes it does, you can push in the clutch and shift gears, and the rear wheels will rotate.
if you search for "visible chassis" on you tube you can find a video.


----------



## scooke123

That turned out great!! It would be nice to see this reissued but I won't hold my breath.


----------

